# Anyone live in or near Richmond, VA looking for a new friend?



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey guys!
I didn't know exactly where to post this (hence general)... But the babies will be ready in 3 weeks!! I've successfully found homes for 5 of them (two boys, two girls, and I'm keeping my little cowrat), however that leaves 8 that still need loving homes. Females there's two black (a berk and an Irish), an agouti, and four albino babies (still not sure about ears). Males there's an agouti or an albino left (one girl still hasn't picked hers yet). Let me know if you are interested/know anyone!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can post it in the adoption section.  It might get moved there anyway, but when you have babies from an accidental litter up for adoption that's where you go to try to find them a home.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Oooooh ok cool! Is there a way I can move it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nah, just leave it. If it needs to be moved a moderator will do so.  (Aka, if there is a way... I have no idea what it is. Lol).


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol cool beans... Hopefully people respond!! I can use Craigslist, but I'm trying to avoid it if I can since you just never know.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh I am near you but at my max with ratties. Hope they find good homes!


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Aw bummer  I hope so too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

